# Developing your Fursona.



## NerdyMunk (Jan 9, 2012)

*Before you ask this forum to decide your fursona, please read this-*
Your fursona is _your_ creativity, don't let others choose for you.

_Does your fursona have to represent your personality in real life?_
No it doesn't. Do you think I'm actually like a chipmunk? I've gone through three fursonas already, excluding the one I already have, and  most of them were based on my interests.

Lets break mine down, shall we?

Squirrel- Everyone at school refferred to me as the "squirrel guy," so I just went with that.
Mouse- Took a quiz through the internet and discovered my personality matches the description.
Lombax- Too much Ratchet and Clank.

I chose my most recent one because I was too indecisive about my species. I literally put all of them in a hat and picked one. I knew that I haven't seen a lot of chipmunks lately, so I thought I'd stick with the choice. And I've been fine ever since.

_What if I am too indecisive and just need an opinion?
_If you _really_ need an opinion, don't post another thread about deciding your fursona. Me and others here are not getting fond of these threads. For example, I decided on one of my fursonas through the internet. Resort to that or research some fursona qualities in some species. I'm guessing there's a bunch of sites for that

_If my fursona is a generic species and I add something different, does it count as a unique species?_
No, its still the generic species you had to start with. Just because you add something or change a colour then it doesn't create an entirely new species in itself; in the exact same was as if you repaint a car or add rims to it, its still a car.

_Can you have more than one fursona?_
Yes, there is no limit to the amount of fursonas a person can have. In fact, some people tend to make multiple fursonas based on different features of their personality.

_Contributor to this list- 
_Sarukai

Please PM me if you want me to add more to this list.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 9, 2012)

There is no such thing as "too much Ratchet and Clank".


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 9, 2012)

Jonny said:


> There is no such thing as "too much Ratchet and Clank".


For me there was.
There was also a good deal of people asking, "What the hell is a lombax?"


----------



## Dolphus (Jan 9, 2012)

i dont see many chipmunks around either =P im a wolf, never been anything else =)


----------



## Abbi Normal (Jan 30, 2012)

Instead of putting lots of species in a hat, I put them in a blender, chose some random syllables, and came up with Edano. Also, colours. I fukken love colours. I make everything I can as colourful as it can possibly be. Bright, pretty colours make everything better. No exceptions.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 30, 2012)

Jonny said:


> There is no such thing as "too much Ratchet and Clank".



My avatar pic is "Ratchet's Eye"...


----------



## NeonSpines (Feb 9, 2012)

I took one of those Animal Personality tests too. It was a good one too, had detailed results and I could identify a lot of myself in what it was saying. Also if you fit into more than one personality type it will show those as well. For example with me it said that I was a lot like a Bat but also had bits of my personality fitting for a Porcupine. I ended up combining the two and well, here we are.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Feb 9, 2012)

Those quizzes don't strike me as a particularly good way to decide your character. Those quizzes utilize the creator's perceptions of a species to determine which qualities belong to which animals. What's far more important is how YOU view a species, and how your personality fits into that.

If your personality is going to be the basis of your character, that is.


----------



## NeonSpines (Feb 9, 2012)

I do agree that the personality tests such as those are somewhat subjective the one I took did make a lot of points that made sense and fitted to my personality.
Bats are noctunal so people who have bat personalities will generally be more active at night, which I am. (It's 00:30 here)
Porcupines have quills to protect themselves from predators so porcupines may have some trust issues and not be very social because of this, again fitting to me.

All of that aside though; I didn't base it purely off personality (nor off what the quiz said) as I really like both creatures and had thrm both down on my list of possibilities so I supposr I used the quiz almost as confirmation.
Really, to anyone _really_ struggling to select a species I would recomend maybe taking a quiz or two just to gather some ideas and get themselves thinking about different possibilities.


----------



## Fnar (Feb 18, 2012)

As for me foxes and raccoons are known to be very crafty and resourceful as well as avid pranksters. I'd like to think that's me.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 23, 2012)

Updated the list. Thanks to the contributor.


----------



## Redskyy (Mar 8, 2012)

I, honest to God, picked the way Skyy looks and his species and all that from meditation one day. I was looking up at the sky, lying in the grass and Skyy just popped up in my head. I could see his claws as my hands and ever since then I see him a lot in me and that's how he came to be. Honestly. No hats, no dartboards, no randomness, it just was right.


----------



## Pan157 (Mar 9, 2012)

I started off with a wolf fursona as I thought the fandom was a love of wolves. He was a black wolf with distinct markings. 
He was called Matias and when I realised you could have any animal I went onto google and typed in unusual animals and I choose three different animals which I then got ref sheets for two of and they are my fursonas. They are Pan the Pangolin and Gosa the stegosaurus.


----------



## She-King (Mar 13, 2012)

My fursona for these forums is actually a lombax. I'm shocked I don't see more lombax fursonas, except on DA, but those people don't costume, but they do have a fursona. She-King is not just one fursona. I don't actually have one. I don't get too into the "animal personality" stuff. It just makes no sense. I just use animals I like and there's so many I have original characters I'll walk around as rather than fursona's.


----------

